# Rhodium (III) chloride reduction



## kovdaniel (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello guys,

I have around 40g of rhodium (III) chloride salt, white powder. I need to get to the pure metal Rh(0), but do not have access to H2 flame or any fancy equipment. I need a reduction method (maybe by solution and dropping with appropriate reducing agent?). Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 17, 2021)

Are you sure you have rhodium (III) chloride?
Rhodium (III) chloride is a red to reddish brown salt, not white.
Where did you get it?


----------



## kovdaniel (Nov 17, 2021)

Well it could be some hydrate then, it has an off white colour. I got it from an old colleague who used it during galvanization. He asked me to reduce it to pure metal so he can sell it. The label only say Rhodium chloride, the oxidation state is not visible. I'm not sure if that makes a huge difference though.


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 17, 2021)

Chlorides of PM's are colored because they have empty d-orbitals. No color - no PM (except silver)


----------



## kovdaniel (Nov 17, 2021)

Lino1406 said:


> Chlorides of PM's are colored because they have empty d-orbitals. No color - no PM (except silver)


You are absolutely right. I'm sorry I start to seem like a complete idiot, but I don't have the salt in my hands. I checked back with the owner, it turned out he gave me the wrong information. *The actual compound is Rh(III)chloride and has a deep red colour.* Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## kovdaniel (Nov 18, 2021)

Any suggestons now that I have full details of the problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Nov 18, 2021)

You can use:
Aluminum metal
zinc dust
sodium borohydride
lithium aluminum hydride

I even saw one person using an LPG flame instead of a H2 flame


----------

